# Labyrinth tegu (pure rufescens missing yellow)



## Renske (Nov 17, 2017)

A new tegu morph we bred in our breeding facility in the netherlands (europe):


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Renske said:


> A new tegu morph we bred in our breeding facility in the netherlands (europe):


What a remarkable morph.


----------

